# Wall Mount for a 21



## momtotwo (Jan 22, 2013)

My husband has a 21 and he was talking about moving it to a more accessible location.

We have two small kids so that location has to be out of reach.

I have seen wall mounts for handgunds.

I can't seem to find one for a Glock.

Do you know were I can find one or do you have another idea of something else that would work? He is very handy so he can rig up something if you have an idea.

Lucky for me, the wall mount I can find will fit my .38 revolver just fine.


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

Do a online search for 'biometric pistol safe' and look at the fingerprint models can be set to open for you and your husbands finger print but not for the kids(unless you leave the backup key where they can get at it). My son has a Gun Vault SVB500 single pistol vault attached to the wall in reach from the front door hidden behind the drapes and is happy with it. (personally I keep the only loaded one in my pocket. That way if it is needed I have it and little hands can not get it.)


----------

